# Certain foods that are making you sick?



## Wdgreene86

This is my 3rd pregnancy, and I am only about 9 weeks in. However, with each pregnancy I absolutely can NOT eat pizza. I actually crave it, but about an hour or so after I eat it im so nauseas I can hardly stand it, and it lasts about 12-24 hours. With my last two, I chose pizza as my first meals after I had them since I craved the whole pregnancy, and amazingly I was fine!:thumbup:

Does anyone else have any kind of problem like this? Or know what causes it?


----------



## Guppy051708

No idea what causes it.
With pizza, it could have something to do with the tomato base sauce on it. That can cause the stomach lining to get acidic and i know an acidic environment during pregnancy can cause nausea. Some sauces are less offenders, so one could do fine with a particular brand and then not with the rest.

For me it has been cereal. It ALWAYS makes me yack! It gave me low blood sugars with DS1. (i was not a gestational diabetic but for whatever reason my sugar would drop to the 50s and then i would vomit). With DS2 and with this pregnancy, cereal is making me yack and have ongoing nauesa too, but ive checked my sugars and they are always normal...so idk...im chalking it up to the sugar and carbs, but really thats mere speculation. like you, once i give birth, i was able to it without trouble...strangest thing ever! Guess the babys just dont like it lol


----------



## briashxo

I went out for breakfast yesterday and ordered eggs benedict, which I usually LOVE. I don't know if it was the egg's texture or the hollandaise sauce but I could not eat it. I was about to gag.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Angel hair spaghetti makes me sick. It was my favorite prior to getting pregnant. Puking up spaghetti is not pleasant.


----------



## amberjoy

Same here. The sight of pizza makes me sick! even typing it I'm starting to feel nauseous :wacko: But something about pizza or even pasta I hate. And I LOVED pasta before my pregnancy.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

amberjoy said:


> Same here. The sight of pizza makes me sick! even typing it I'm starting to feel nauseous :wacko: But something about pizza or even pasta I hate. And I LOVED pasta before my pregnancy.

Pizza is okay for me, but I actually prefer the frozen stuff compared to delivery whereas before when I was pregnant, I preferred delivery.


----------



## Guppy051708

ick. add Raviolis to the list :sick:


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Guppy051708 said:


> ick. add Raviolis to the list :sick:

Oh yeah! This was another favorite prior to pregnancy. No more. :(


----------



## Nela

ground beef... :shrug:


----------



## Lilianita

Personally I never liked to eat broccoli to much, but while TTC I thought it was a good source of folic acid so I started to eat it without problem, however in the 7th week or so, I just cannot stand even the smell of it, and I made me eat it a couple of times knowing it is good for the baby, but I felt nauseous for all day and having a burping constantly, so disgusting.

So I give up eating broccoli, not for me at least right now.


----------



## Guppy051708

I'm pretty sure broccoli is the worst food on the planet to yack up :sick: ...had a poor experience w that lol


----------



## MrsEngland

With this pregnancy sweet potato makes me soooooo sick, even the smell of thought of it! Which is a bit of a pain as my 6 month old loves it so I haave to make it for her!


----------



## eddjanuary10

I am completely off cornflakes which is one of my favourite cereals & I can't stand the thought of a cup of tea either. yuk! x


----------



## Kittycat155

Frozen pizza and canned pasta were always my go to foods. Now I get very sick after a hour or so and they are both out. Oh any mayo is a complete no go. Oddly I usually crave mayo right before period starts.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well the other night I woke up with bad stomach pains,vomiting and diareah. The next morning I found out DS2 and I both have food poisioning from the can of four cheese sauce we had on our speghetti the night before. So pasta sauce literally made me sick. 
At first I just figured I was sick bc I have HG but then I realized it wasn't that. Ugh! My ribs hurt


----------



## TirednFat

I gag every time I see my pre-pregnancy favorite snack these days. I was in love with any sort of cheddar & sour cream potato chips, and would have to limit myself to a bag a month. I bought a bag right before nausea set in... and now every time I just go near the bag, I usually gag. If I don't gag, and eat some, I feel like I'm about to vomit for a solid six to twelve hours. :wacko:


----------

